# Young, Naive with Questions



## blaz3dafunk (1 August 2016)

blaz3dafunk1 posts.
01/08/1619:04:15Post #: 18419620
Evening Lads

Straight out I'm a complete newbie. (YES ONE OF THOSE POSTS AGAIN) I'm Not a rookie in terms of not knowing what a GLSO is or a CFD or MACD or anything in that light. I've been very thorough with my research these past months and have gotten to learn (at least I think) all the terms. Never the less I want to learn the profession of trading. 

I've been looking for the best broker for CFDs (Yes I know. Highly risky and unpredictable. You can lose more than you work with.) I have a low amount of spare cash (which I'm willing to lose in the name of experience) which is why margin trading would be my best bet. 

I've considered CMC or IG and Traderdirect365. My main question has come from watching traders online who use very simple and somewhat ancient looking trading platforms. I did research and found Metatrader to be a popular result. I want to know what is the difference between using a downloadable platform vs using a brokers platform? How do you connect yourself with a broker via a downloadable platform? What is the best platform for me? What is the deal with all these platforms? If I wanted to go and learn and utilise algorithm trading what platform is best


----------



## Modest (1 August 2016)

Hi,

You can open an account with Pepperstone to trade CFD and FX. I think cTrader (offered by Pepperstone) is 50x better than Metatrader. It also has algo trading ability (cAlgo). 

Maybe open a Demo account and trade using the cTrader platform with live data and see how you like it.


----------



## blaz3dafunk (2 August 2016)

Hey, thanks for the reply. What's the difference between metatrader and ctrader? How do you connect to a broker? What are the brokerage rates? 

Thanks


----------



## pixel (2 August 2016)

blaz3dafunk said:


> Hey, thanks for the reply. What's the difference between metatrader and ctrader? How do you connect to a broker? What are the brokerage rates?
> 
> Thanks




Google pepperstone ctrader and find out.
e.g. https://pepperstone.com/en/support/ctrader/how-is-ctrader-different-from-mt4


----------

